# [Important!] Dreamtown Stealing!!!



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know if I'm of the first to post this or not (if I am saying the same stuff from another thread please let me know) but, I want to make this something known here, too, considering that this has been spreading like a wild fire on Tumblr. 

Some people have found a way to basically copy a dreamtown and all it has in it into their own town

I don't know how this should be handled and you people of this forum might not be so accepting to hacks. I respect that, but I just want this information to be known by you guys so that you are aware and you can take action if needed.

*If you see someone having an identical town to someone's you may know, try to tell that person so they're not left in the dark about it. They're the ones who should know first and foremost that their own town is being copied.*

I don't really find myself a commoner on these forums but I think it should be a thing that if someone here is caught doing this that they should be banned. It's wrong.

*THERE IS ALSO ANOTHER ONE* where people are making it so that they can post whatever as a TPC photo, which can lead to innapropriate doings such as nudity or other vile images. With this you might think "oh not as bad." but think about it...

If Nintendo catches on that people are doing this, they will disable ACNL's wifi. Just like with Swapnote... lets not do that, PLEASE.

source: http://delia-song.tumblr.com/post/115067847562/hacking-abuse-about-stealing-dream-towns-and


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 31, 2015)

So is it that they just copy what your town looks like or do they literally steal all your things?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

That is super neat. This is all done with powersaves?


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, Someone on my fc book posted the program yesterday
It allows you to edit your town basically if you have a old version of the DS 
You can move villager houses/ unlimited bushed move rocks and plaze/retail, change tpc picture. ETC 
I think you might be able to change your villagers but idk.


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 31, 2015)

it's stealing intellectual property. it sounds like the hacker would be able to copy what they have seen in the dream unto their own copy of the game.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Namstar said:


> So is it that they just copy what your town looks like or do they literally steal all your things?



they copy your layout block for block, basically.


----------



## Tokage (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, my town is nothing special so I don't really mind. I'm confused about how that is bad though. The TPC thing I understand, that sounds not too good, but people tend to "copy" dream towns all the time. Do you mean like, the items too? Or what exactly?


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That is super neat. This is all done with powersaves?



that's not cool at all... it's literally like theft


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> If Nintendo catches on that people are doing this, they will disable ACNL's wifi. Just like with Swapnote... lets not do that, PLEASE.
> 
> source: http://delia-song.tumblr.com/post/115067847562/hacking-abuse-about-stealing-dream-towns-and



Back in Wild World, people drew penises on Blanca's face.

I doubt they'll shut down the wifi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Muffie said:


> that's not cool at all... it's literally like theft



Is the victim affected at all?

No. It's a scummy thing to do to copy someone's town, sure, but is it theft? No.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> that's not cool at all... it's literally like theft



It _is_ theft. But whatever, man. Let people play their ****ing games however they want.



oath2order said:


> Is the victim affected at all?
> 
> No. It's a scummy thing to do to copy someone's town, sure, but is it theft? No.


Well it's theft because they're stealing the design.


----------



## BellaBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

How does it work??


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> Oh, Someone on my fc book posted the program yesterday
> It allows you to edit your town basically if you have a old version of the DS
> You can move villager houses/ unlimited bushed move rocks and plaze/retail, change tpc picture. ETC
> I think you might be able to change your villagers but idk.



I know of it, and I'll admit to using it but those are the okay things, the bad things are what I posted. :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

yes nintendo pls shut down wifi for acnl!!


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> they copy your layout block for block, basically.



Ohhh. Well good thing neither of my towns are worth stealing. In fact I'd probably be honored if someone thought my garbage towns were good enough to copy lol


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 31, 2015)

Isn't this thread just going to alert people that it's possible to do those things? I don't think this thread is going to convince people who want to gross out others with their TPC to stop grossing out others.



Namstar said:


> So is it that they just copy what your town looks like or do they literally steal all your things?


It's just a copy of the town. The only town that's gone forever is the visitor's.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It _is_ theft. But whatever, man. Let people play their ****ing games however they want.



thats screwed up logic my friend.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, that's kinda' cool.


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Shutting down the Wi-Fi hurts more people than this does. These games are meant to be played with others.

Honestly, Nintendo needs to include some of these features in the next game.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> Isn't this thread just going to alert people that it's possible to do those things? I don't think this thread is going to convince people who want to gross out others with their TPC to stop grossing out others.



I just wanted people to be aware so that they could maybe acknowledge when these things are being used and take action.

It's like when people make awarenesses of like poison in halloween candy, it makes you aware that it's possible to do but it helps people be aware that it's happening and keep a closer eye out on the kids, yknow? (granted that's more of an extreme case ik but just an example.)


----------



## BellaBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

I wanna know how someone copies another town. It seems impossible.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

HoennMaster said:


> Shutting down the Wi-Fi hurts more people than this does. These games are meant to be played with others.



if u actually think nintendo are going to shut down wifi because of this then i-g-g-bye


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

BellaBoo said:


> I wanna know how someone copies another town. It seems impossible.



it's hacking stuff. nothings impossible with hacking :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> if u actually think nintendo are going to shut down wifi because of this then i-g-g-bye



i cant believe you quoted igloo australia to be honest


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> it's hacking stuff. nothings impossible with hacking :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



what's so bad about iggy

does she hack too


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 31, 2015)

BellaBoo said:


> I wanna know how someone copies another town. It seems impossible.



Honestly you could copy someone's town -without- hacking, it just takes a lot, lot more time. If they have their patterns available to dreamers, all you have to do is use them in the same way then work on getting the same villagers, pwps, flowers/bushes/trees, etc. Copying someone isn't always hacking, just most people are too lazy to do the work to copy someone manually which is why you never hear of it.


----------



## BellaBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

Namstar said:


> Honestly you could copy someone's town -without- hacking, it just takes a lot, lot more time. If they have their patterns available to dreamers, all you have to do is use them in the same way then work on getting the same villagers, pwps, flowers/bushes/trees, etc. Copying someone isn't always hacking, just most people are too lazy to do the work to copy someone manually which is why you never hear of it.



But according to the post, the hacker does it pixel-for-pixel. Meaning everything is the exact same, you literally take a copy of the person's town and paste it into your town, making it your own. I'm just curious. Do they steal your dream address somehow? It just seems so weird..


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

BellaBoo said:


> But according to the post, the hacker does it pixel-for-pixel. Meaning everything is the exact same, you literally take a copy of the person's town and paste it into your town, making it your own. I'm just curious. Do they steal your dream address somehow? It just seems so weird..



It's just a hack that was found out but it's being kept confidential by a lot of decent people who don't want plagiarists/leeches...

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> what's so bad about iggy
> 
> does she hack too



why else do you think her crappy albums win awards


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> It's just a hack that was found out but it's being kept confidential by a lot of decent people who don't want plagiarists/leeches...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



well she's better than beyonce


----------



## Goshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah yes, this is all caused by the hacking tools. Amazing, but can be abused as any tool can.

Honestly I've used the tool myself for getting the Japanese items and move some of my buildings around (and it's a [little] complicated to use), but there's an entire thread dedicated to this tool and a few people within the thread have decided to at one point steal dream towns.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> why else do you think her crappy albums win awards



the real question here is why are you insulting an artists album as a means to try defend your point of nintendo potentially shutting down wifi??


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> the real question here is why are you insulting an artists album as a means to try defend your point of nintendo potentially shutting down wifi??



i was just making a joke... lol I'm not trying to put threats out but I was just saying it was a potential thing that could happen. They did it with Swapnote, yknow.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> i was just making a joke... lol I'm not trying to put threats out but I was just saying it was a potential thing that could happen. They did it with Swapnote, yknow.



Swapnote is a drop in the bucket compared to ACNL. Do you honestly think that Nintendo would shut down Wi-Fi over this? Because that's quite frankly a naive thought to have. Shutting down the Wi-Fi for a game that has a thriving online community would be pretty bad idea for Nintendo.

That, and the fact that if people were copying each other's towns, I doubt they'd shut down Wi-Fi over that because I don't think they *care*.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> i was just making a joke... lol I'm not trying to put threats out but I was just saying it was a potential thing that could happen. They did it with Swapnote, yknow.



because pedo's were taking pics of their junk and then sending it to randoms they met online or would take pics of their junk and then sell their 3DS to surprise the next person who bought it......

this is completely different. online is accountable for the majority's of AC's replayability so shutting down wifi for the game would be the stupidest thing they could do, and not to mention the original "source" (i mean its tumblr what even) says they'll put out an update, which will prevent hacking, and you need to do the update in order to use online features. it says absolutely nothing about shutting down the wifi permanently like u tried to make out in the first post

if u wanna hack there's good and bad and u gotta deal with the consequences so i dont really have any sympathy


----------



## Goshi (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Swapnote is a drop in the bucket compared to ACNL. Do you honestly think that Nintendo would shut down Wi-Fi over this? Because that's quite frankly a naive thought to have. Shutting down the Wi-Fi for a game that has a thriving online community would be pretty bad idea for Nintendo.
> 
> That, and the fact that if people were copying each other's towns, I doubt they'd shut down Wi-Fi over that because I don't think they *care*.



This is actually true.

Nintendo doesn't actually give any care or sometimes notice to any stealing going on in a major community. 

Flipnote was(and still is) a good example of this.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

I... wasn't trying to put a threat on it or claim I was 100% correct in predicting the future... |D I was just saying it as a POTENTIAL POSSIBILITY. so just stop nitpicking me on that one thing. good lord.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> I... wasn't trying to put a threat on it or claim I was 100% correct in predicting the future... |D I was just saying it as a POTENTIAL POSSIBILITY. so just stop nitpicking me on that one thing. good lord.



And we're just saying why it's not even a potential possibility.


----------



## Goshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Also guys, as someone with knowledge of how all of this stealing is happening, I can tell you that these things only work with people who haven't upgraded their 3DS systems past version 9.5.0-22.

So don't worry too much, this isn't a hack that's able to spread too much as I'm sure the majority of the people who have 3DS systems update them whenever there's an update available.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> And we're just saying why it's not even a potential possibility.



preach

im p sure ninty r more concerned about ppl who are doing it with the intent to brick other ppls games than ppl who are doing it to steal dream towns


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Goshi said:


> Also guys, as someone with knowledge of how all of this stealing is happening, I can tell you that these things only work with people who haven't upgraded their 3DS systems past version 9.5.0-22.
> 
> So don't worry too much, this isn't a hack that's able to spread too much as I'm sure the majority of the people who have 3DS systems update them whenever there's an update available.



Yeah, I'm not too worried about it becoming a HUGE thing, but I'm just making sure people are aware of this as a thing-thing.

I do have a 3ds thats below that amount that I do use for hacking tools (general just housemoving and getting more flowers/clovers to plant around) and it doesn't force you to update but by the time the tool came out a lot of people already upgraded their system to the version that patches the browser exploit. xD


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> if u actually think nintendo are going to shut down wifi because of this then i-g-g-bye



I'm not the one going around saying they should.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> im p sure ninty r more concerned about ppl who are doing it with the intent to brick other ppls games than ppl who are doing it to steal dream towns



Luckily it's practically impossible to connect to another game when you're a couple versions down from them and it's impossible to push the home button to get to the browser while you're in another town. I was just posting this to raise awareness that it's a thing, not to say omg Nintendo notice this lol


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> Yeah, I'm not too worried about it becoming a HUGE thing, but I'm just making sure people are aware of this as a thing-thing.
> 
> I do have a 3ds thats below that amount that I do use for hacking tools (general just housemoving and getting more flowers/clovers to plant around) and it doesn't force you to update but by the time the tool came out a lot of people already upgraded their system to the version that patches the browser exploit. xD



oh so you're a hacker


----------



## Goshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> Yeah, I'm not too worried about it becoming a HUGE thing, but I'm just making sure people are aware of this as a thing-thing.
> 
> I do have a 3ds thats below that amount that I do use for hacking tools (general just housemoving and getting more flowers/clovers to plant around) and it doesn't force you to update but by the time the tool came out a lot of people already upgraded their system to the version that patches the browser exploit. xD



Yeah, I'm aware of the hacking tools.(Can't seem to get it to work on my 3DS though even though it's the right version, but I'll figure it out. I can do hex.)

On the bright side though, if someone does steal a popular dream town or something, chances are there will be someone to call them out on stealing.

That's the good thing about the internet.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> Luckily it's practically impossible to connect to another game when you're a couple versions down from them and it's impossible to push the home button to get to the browser while you're in another town. I was just posting this to raise awareness that it's a thing, not to say omg Nintendo notice this lol



1) no one said you were saying "omg Nintendo notice this"
2) no one is nitpicking/attacking you personally

stop trying to twist ppls words around pls


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 31, 2015)

It is intellectual theft. You are stealing, block for block, what other people have spent hours in finding, designing, creating. If you take something that is not rightfully yours, you are stealing. This is not even on par with having similar towns because the same path patterns are used and because the original creators have consciously and graciously shared them. But I would even go the lengths saying that if one spends all this time to find a similar map, unlock all the same PWPs, and plot-reset to get all the villagers into the same positions is plagiarizing. The hack is only a tool to speed up the process. At the heart, you are stealing, and that's what's horrific about it.

It's like in universities copying for your thesis; would the original authors of the manuscripts care? Probably not. But are there consequences? You might end up getting kicked out.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Oath, I'm not a bad hacker. I don't do what I do with the intent to destroy others games or give people a bad time. Theres a difference.

Jake, I apologize for "twisting" I honest to god wasn't trying to, I just had a misunderstanding and I got nervous. I apologize again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> It is intellectual theft. You are stealing, block for block, what other people have spent hours in finding, designing, creating. If you take something that is not rightfully yours, you are stealing. This is not even on par with having similar towns because the same path patterns are used and because the original creators have consciously and graciously shared them. But I would even go the lengths saying that if one spends all this time to find a similar map, unlock all the same PWPs, and plot-reset to get all the villagers into the same positions is plagiarizing. The hack is only a tool to speed up the process. At the heart, you are stealing, and that's what's horrific about it.
> 
> It's like in universities copying for your thesis; would the original authors of the manuscripts care? Probably not. But are there consequences? You might end up getting kicked out.



thank, a million times thank


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> It is intellectual theft. You are stealing, block for block, what other people have spent hours in finding, designing, creating. If you take something that is not rightfully yours, you are stealing. This is not even on par with having similar towns because the same path patterns are used and because the original creators have consciously and graciously shared them. But I would even go the lengths saying that if one spends all this time to find a similar map, unlock all the same PWPs, and plot-reset to get all the villagers into the same positions is plagiarizing. The hack is only a tool to speed up the process. At the heart, you are stealing, and that's what's horrific about it.
> 
> It's like in universities copying for your thesis; would the original authors of the manuscripts care? Probably not. But are there consequences? You might end up getting kicked out.



i dont see how this counts as stealing tho, like yea i kinda can but lets break it down;
1) stealing refers to taking something someone else owns without consent/permission
2) you don't actually own the game. Nintendo owns it
3) so???

if you actually owned the rights to the game then yea you can scream theft, but you dont. you only physically own the game. Just because someone else "took" your town doesnt mean it's stealing... If you insured your town or sth then yeah maybe, but you ddin't, and the rights still belong to Nintendo. It's non profit so I really dont see how its stealing?
- if you spent hours making an art work for someone and then someone just took it as their own and sold it for $$$ then yea, stealing
- if you spend hours working on ur town and then someone took it, no, that's copying

copying =/= stealing

i've been to peoples towns and been like 'o this is nice' and then copied it and put it in my own town, so what? you should be proud someone liked it enough to want to have their own copy of it. you can scream theft all you want, but since you don't actually own it there's little to nothing you can do, so may as well deal with it and get over it

you may as well say someone "stole" my pokemon because i spent hours IV breeding for a perfect IV pokemon but then someone caught one in the wild, how is that stealing?

i didnt create the english language so every thing i type, word for word, am i stealing from someone?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

I never heard of this. Then again, I hardly ever use a game shark or any other hacking/cheating tool. I think the most hacking I've done has been using the Console Commands in Sims 3 and Skyrim. However, it does make me sick that people are stealing (pixel by pixel) very last piece of some town and going, "Hey look at what I made!" It's disgraceful.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm more worried about Nintendo shutting down the AC wifi service because of this. 

That would suck, so bad. :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

Corrie said:


> I'm more worried about Nintendo shutting down the AC wifi service because of this.
> 
> That would suck, so bad. :/



they're not going to so cool yer jets :-}


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> they're not going to so cool yer jets :-}



I agree with this comment because ACNL online is such hot thing for them. That said, I think what they'll do is figure out how to make patches to block this from happening and/or brick (or block) the offending parties, like they did with Wiis.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i dont see how this counts as stealing tho, like yea i kinda can but lets break it down;
> 1) stealing refers to taking something someone else owns without consent/permission
> 2) you don't actually own the game. Nintendo owns it
> 3) so???
> ...



"I'm not saying it's this bad thing but it IS actually another kind of bad thing."


----------



## Goshi (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> I agree with this comment because ACNL online is such hot thing for them. That said, I think what they'll do is figure out how to make patches to block this from happening and/or brick (or block) the offending parties, like they did with Wiis.



This was already blocked as soon as the system update for 9.5.0-23 came out. They can't do any patches or anything for this hack as it was for an older system version.

Unless they have a time machine, there's nothing they can really do to prevent this besides shut down wifi. The updates aren't exactly forced, so unless everyone who has access to this accidentally updates somehow this is here to stay.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i dont see how this counts as stealing tho, like yea i kinda can but lets break it down;
> 1) stealing refers to taking something someone else owns without consent/permission
> 2) you don't actually own the game. Nintendo owns it
> 3) so???
> ...



Yes, you are correct that Nintendo owns the game and that we are just holding the linceses thereof the game (physical or digital). This much I will not deny as you are correct in this meaning. However, lets take a look at the two words in question:

CopySteala thing made to be similar or identical to anothertake (another person's property) without permission or legal right and without intending to return it.
The fact that you went to a town and went "Hey, that looks good!" before using the inspriation to create something like it lies more withing the first word, particually if you actually worked on creating it. However, somebody going through a town going, "Hey, this looks good..." and using the hack/cheat to make their own town look EXACTLY, pixel by pixel, like the first one without any major effort, to me sound like its in the grey area cause then they will claim they have created it themselves. As for your Pokemon question, it's neither copying nor stealing, it just happened that way.


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i dont see how this counts as stealing tho, like yea i kinda can but lets break it down;
> 1) stealing refers to taking something someone else owns without consent/permission
> 2) you don't actually own the game. Nintendo owns it
> 3) so???
> ...



Let me break it down even further for you. The form of stealing that we are talking about here is plagiarizing. That is copying to the extend that nothing is of your own. You can say that the different areas of your town is inspired by a combination of designs that multiple people have come up with; but your originality comes in the selection of the designs and arranging them in such a way that fit your town theme and map. Anybody is entitled to be inspired by something they see, but copying something in its entirety goes beyond being inspired. You clearly are not.

Yes Nintendo owns the game, but the creator of the town owns the design of their town. If you are to steal Nintendo's game, you are creating another game system, say Fish Crossing, that has the same game mechanisms, concept, and design as Animal Crossing the game itself. You can probably get away with copying another town in its entirety since the original design is not copyrighted or insured. But it doesn't take away the fact that it is still something morally wrong to do.

Also, individual English words are not a thing to be stolen, but words arranged in sentences and paragraphs that reveal a thought, an expression can be copyrighted. That's why publications are copyrighted.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Honestly, I never really understood the whole use of powersaves and such. Animal Crossing has always been to me working to get everything exactly how you want it. Once you put a lot of love and passion into something, it has more of a meaning and you gain a sense of pride that you made something. Powersaves and this technique really diminish that.

That being said, everyone has the right to play the game how they wish, so if you wanna copy someones town, I honestly dont care. It's rude and lazy, but it doesnt really matter in the grand scheme of things.

In short, calm down and enjoy the game guys.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Yes, you are correct that Nintendo owns the game and that we are just holding the linceses thereof the game (physical or digital). This much I will not deny as you are correct in this meaning. However, lets take a look at the two words in question:
> 
> CopySteala thing made to be similar or identical to anothertake (another person's property) without permission or legal right and without intending to return it.
> The fact that you went to a town and went "Hey, that looks good!" before using the inspriation to create something like it lies more withing the first word, particually if you actually worked on creating it. However, somebody going through a town going, "Hey, this looks good..." and using the hack/cheat to make their own town look EXACTLY, pixel by pixel, like the first one without any major effort, to me sound like its in the grey area cause then they will claim they have created it themselves. As for your Pokemon question, it's neither copying nor stealing, it just happened that way.



stealing means you physically take it though and they no longer have it, or copying with the intent for profit. if you actually somehow destroyed their town in the process, then it's stealing. but you don't, they still have a copy of their town so it's not theft.

if you go to someones house, see a picture you like and want it for yourself, obviously if you take it, that's theft, but if you take it to a scanner and copy it, then it's copying, not theft. 

so since you don't actually rid anyone of their town, it's not theft.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> Let me break it down even further for you. The form of stealing that we are talking about here is plagiarizing. That is copying to the extend that nothing is of your own. You can say that the different areas of your town is inspired by a combination of designs that multiple people have come up with; but your originality comes in the selection of the designs and arranging them in such a way that fit your town theme and map. Anybody is entitled to be inspired by something they see, but copying something in its entirety goes beyond being inspired. You clearly are not.


plagiarizing is only if they actually claim it to be their own though. so unless someone outright says "yo i made this town" then it's not plagiarism (well i mean it still is, but since there aren't any legal grounds of an AC town you can't really prove it)


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2015)

Generally, discussion of these sorts of things are not allowed here. I'll allow the thread to stay open for now for the sake of awareness of what the thread originally was about and let the current debate continue, but I've removed the explicit references in some posts to specific hacking tools and the sort. Please do not post about them here.


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> well she's better than beyonce



u take that back lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

ok, but we're all forgetting something important here

that we can finally see what's in the closed off room of アィカ's house


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't see how people can do this. The whole point of the game is to make your town the best it can be, if you just copy a town you're missing the point. My town isn't good enough to steal, but if it was taken, I would feel awful. Do you really want the town THAT bad? Why can't you just visit the dream address? A lot of people work really hard on their towns, just to see someone else get the same town with none of the effort. I really hope this doesn't become this huge thing, but knowing people on the internet, it probably will.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 31, 2015)

The software looks really useful, but these two features are complete abuses of it  Maybe it could be taken to the creator directly to see if they would remove these? (NeoKamek @ gbatemp)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That is super neat. This is all done with powersaves?



it is done with much more powerful tools



Nidalee said:


> Oh, Someone on my fc book posted the program yesterday
> It allows you to edit your town basically if you have a old version of the DS
> You can move villager houses/ unlimited bushed move rocks and plaze/retail, change tpc picture. ETC
> I think you might be able to change your villagers but idk.



old version meaning before 9.5.0-23
with one program, yeah you can change ur villagers. u could have a whole town of marshals if you wanted



BellaBoo said:


> How does it work??



depends on the program. theres two that i know of



Goshi said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of the hacking tools.(Can't seem to get it to work on my 3DS though even though it's the right version, but I'll figure it out. I can do hex.)



the other one isnt TOO hard to figure out (the one with QRs)



Goshi said:


> This was already blocked as soon as the system update for 9.5.0-23 came out. They can't do any patches or anything for this hack as it was for an older system version.
> 
> Unless they have a time machine, there's nothing they can really do to prevent this besides shut down wifi. The updates aren't exactly forced, so unless everyone who has access to this accidentally updates somehow this is here to stay.



people are saying that theyre working on an update for it so -23 people can use it.



LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but we're all forgetting something important here
> 
> that we can finally see what's in the closed off room of アィカ's house



then it was nothing all along

=

only the scummiest of ac players would copy someones dream town, since people usually use the tools to change the river shape/move town buildings, quickly place pwps, put weeds/clovers/bamboo in water and regular trees/bushes/pwps on the beach, remove rocks, change villager placement/change villagers altogether, and move stuff that you normally wouldnt be able to, like the bulletin board merely to make their town look nicer.


----------



## *Facade* (Mar 31, 2015)

It's a real shame that a select number of people in the gaming community as a whole usually need to rely on PS or any cheating device nowadays to actually play the game on how they want to play it. ACNL is a game in which you pretty much do whatever you want when you want, so the use of actually "cheating" for a town duplicate or ID picture really isn't formidable in my eyes. It's not like you need to complete an objective to get to the next level or to actually acquire a certain item to use for a boss or even need a certain amount of money by a certain day. ACNL just allows you to play leisurely at your own pace, without the worries of what most games have which put the pressure on people to use the devices in the first place, but alas, "cheating" or "hacking" will always be apart of the gaming world, no matter what you do or say. This reality is sad, but true. Do I deny myself of using cheats? No, of course not, because then I would be lying to myself. I am sure a good 80% or more of the gaming community use cheats in one way or another. I have used cheats myself but never to the extent in which it could possibly mentally affect people such as how this town or ID hack is. Personally, when it comes to actually copying a town simply because of the lack of creativity or ambition to create on their part, it is quite sad. Considering the town itself is indeed the main point of AC, just to create it your way should be the fun of it. I just feel a bit sorry for those who get their towns copied since they did indeed put hours upon hours of work into it and never really wanted that to happen, however, at the same time, that is technically what happens when you put something out there for everyone to see. You run the risk of getting copied.  

I am personally glad I had never uploaded my Dream Address for ACNL. I never really wanted to in the first place simply because of the copying factor that people could use for their towns. Despite it actually using PS or not, people will and can find a way to copy without you knowing. My sister literally had a friend who reset her game just to copy her town. She literally found the layout, bought most of the plants and trees that were needed and pretty much went about it as if she had a photographic memory. Did my sister have a Dream Address for her town so that person could copy it? No. Did that person have to use a "cheating device" to copy my sister's town? No, of course not. While "cheating" does let you replicate a town much quicker, the process of actually doing so without it can still result in the same thing or close to it. Will it look exactly like your town? Possibly not, but either way, I don't intend for somebody to have a good 80% of their town to look like mine, even if it was "influencing" them. 

Now, not everyone you meet will be like this mind you. A lot of people actually couldn't care less of what your town looks like, let alone have the audacity to copy it. There is however, a minority at most that may get jealous and want to possibly have what you have, but that goes without saying. No matter what, there will always be "hacking" risk factors involved with games, especially when it comes to online priorities. As far as ID pics go, this really isn't new. Yeah sure, now it can be seen in a much bigger image if you want to say, but people have been drawing risqu? images since the creation of clothing designs and flag designs had become available. Let's be real here, there really isn't much a difference with people having a crude ID photo compared to someone coming to TT island wearing something crude. If the ID bothers you, or if the person bothers you in particular, you do have the option of blocking who you want on the island. This is a choice on the gamers part. Yes, people usually D/C but alas nothing is perfect. 

Long rant, nothing short of just my opinion. If you read it, awesome, if not, awesome. Just wanted to state how I felt. 'Tis all.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 31, 2015)

Tbh I don't mind the other hacking tools such as moving the buildings, editing your map, etc. since it only affects you and your game and the only one that can be badly affected is the player themselves.
But taking someone's dream town and copying it pixel by pixel is a scummy thing to do and worse if that person tries to pass it off as their own. I don't care if "copying is the greatest form of flattery". If I see someone steal my town which I worked hard on for MONTHS while they just took it without even having to plant a single flower and take the credit, I will drive them into the ground.
The hacking at first was a really cool thing. Seeing players being able to be more creative with their town layouts and designs now that they can go past certain boundaries of the game but it's a dang shame that some people have decided to twist this into something so negative.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> Generally, discussion of these sorts of things are not allowed here. I'll allow the thread to stay open for now for the sake of awareness of what the thread originally was about and let the current debate continue, but I've removed the explicit references in some posts to specific hacking tools and the sort. Please do not post about them here.



I was hoping it wouldn't come to people trying to share their info on how to do it, and more agreeing that this bad thing's a bad thing. Apologies for giving you a hard time here ^^; I just thought people deserved to know, honestly. 

I just wanted to share the information because of the fact I really love my game and town and I'd go as far as to considering it my little safe haven from the real world, I'd be very offended if I found out someone copied my hours of hard work and dedication. I was hoping some people here felt the same or could relate but I was a little shocked that some people were actually calling it cool and stuff, but different mindsets and all.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

With the pictures on TPC things, that's messed up. Not because I think they'll shut down the wifi (I doubt it) but because there are kids playing this game and from the things people have posted about Tortimer's Island before, there are enough people being creepy to them. Plus, I think it would make it less fun since I like how the TPC pictures are the characters, it makes it feel more like a real ID.

I don't have a dream town so I'm not affected by the dream town thing, but I don't care if people are doing it just to get items they don't have (I don't condone hacking but it's their own game). Stealing people's towns square for square sounds pretty pointless and unoriginal, and says more about the person doing the stealing, in my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I agree that people should play their own games in whatever way they want, but not when it affects others. I think a lot of people forget that there are plenty of kids and also older people who use ACNL to cope with their issues (according to a bunch of posts I've read here before) playing the game, and it's immature at best to make them feel uncomfortable and go to all that effort in a game about talking animals.


----------



## TeslaTwin (Mar 31, 2015)

Just gonna give my two cents here. I've seen some people use the hacking stuff to edit their town a bit and I'm fine with you playing the game however you want. I'm not going to judge you if you hack or not, I don't care. But if I see someone steal my town after I've put so many hours into it, I will not be happy, nor flattered. I will be pissed. Most of us (all of us on this forum I believe) work really hard to make our towns special and beautiful and all and if somebody comes and just takes it and makes it their own, then I have a problem with that. It's just really inconsiderate and rude and if people can't see what's wrong with doing that then I'm just baffled.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

I read the rant you made, Facade. And I do agree that in a lot of cases the hacking and cheating stuff is quite bothersome. Honestly when I do it I /only/ use it for things that would've taken me a long time to do and as a part time college student who wants to use her free time doing more than just plot resetting or pwp tricks, it was very convenient to find this and utilize it. 

I don't try to go overboard though because last time I did a lot of powersave stuff the game eventually felt very.... insignificant, I had to reset my town because it just annoyed me so much that I had /too much/ and that my town felt like so little to me because I ruined it. So I try to just use it where it would've been a PAIN to do it legit, but where I can still find that doing other things like going to the islands, collect fish/bugs/fossils, are still enjoyable and great. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



TeslaTwin said:


> Just gonna give my two cents here. I've seen some people use the hacking stuff to edit their town a bit and I'm fine with you playing the game however you want. I'm not going to judge you if you hack or not, I don't care. But if I see someone steal my town after I've put so many hours into it, I will not be happy, nor flattered. I will be pissed. Most of us (all of us on this forum I believe) work really hard to make our towns special and beautiful and all and if somebody comes and just takes it and makes it their own, then I have a problem with that. It's just really inconsiderate and rude and if people can't see what's wrong with doing that then I'm just baffled.



I was honestly hating this website a good bit when I saw responses trying to justify their doing of this stuff or complement it. I'm glad I'm starting to see more people who feel what I feel. Not because I'm trying to favor only one opinion but I just don't think some of these people understand the screwedupness (I'm taking that word to the dictionary people!) of the situation here.


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Holy TL;DR , I honestly don't care if someone copies my ****ty town. I mean I guess if you wanted to start a second town but wanted to skip over the boring beginning parts you could have like a template town.


----------



## *Facade* (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> I read the rant you made, Facade. And I do agree that in a lot of cases the hacking and cheating stuff is quite bothersome. Honestly when I do it I /only/ use it for things that would've taken me a long time to do and as a part time college student who wants to use her free time doing more than just plot resetting or pwp tricks, it was very convenient to find this and utilize it.
> 
> I don't try to go overboard though because last time I did a lot of powersave stuff the game eventually felt very.... insignificant, I had to reset my town because it just annoyed me so much that I had /too much/ and that my town felt like so little to me because I ruined it. So I try to just use it where it would've been a PAIN to do it legit, but where I can still find that doing other things like going to the islands, collect fish/bugs/fossils, are still enjoyable and great. ^_^



I appreciate you reading my terribly long rant haha  I feel the same way and understand your pain. People do tend to lead busy lives a lot of the time, whether it be school, work or just the stresses of life which make it hard to even play the game (I actually just started playing my ACNl again after 4 months so yeah haha I get ya) I am the same way with my PS (well "was" until it almost threatened my game's life haha so I stopped. Thank goodness for back up save on the computer) Indeed, it is very nice of you to do warnings as people can either take them or leave them. At least you are spreading it to give those who have no understanding or knowledge about it a bit of a heads up. Ignore those who bash your good deed. While yes, it could give other's the idea of using that hack for their own desire (If they can even remotely do it) but the other end of the stick is the main purpose of it, which was  to inform others. Truthfully, I didn't find out about it until yesterday from a girl I met on TT island and then you just helped by further investigating your time to promptly give a more detailed thesis on it, so thank you


----------



## TeslaTwin (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> I was honestly hating this website a good bit when I saw responses trying to justify their doing of this stuff or complement it. I'm glad I'm starting to see more people who feel what I feel. Not because I'm trying to favor only one opinion but I just don't think some of these people understand the screwedupness (I'm taking that word to the dictionary people!) of the situation here.



Yeah some of the responses on here pissed me off quite a bit which is why I decided to answer. I mean, perhaps we exaggerate but for me it IS theft. I don't care about the definition or anything. It just is. I'm a graphic designer in real life and I've had people steal some of the things I've made and all and stealing someone's town is similar for me. Less severe because I don't lose money when they do that but it's the same principle. You take somebody's hard work for yourself. It's just unbelievable that some people would justify this and say it's okay and all. It's not. I saw it happen to somebody and she was really upset. Have some decency, people.


----------



## Nad (Mar 31, 2015)

OMG, I read the replies to this thread and I haven't been this angry at people in a very long time. Stealing somebody's town and then bragging about it is not okay. They spent hours and even years making their town look the way it does and then somebody just comes and takes it? And feels like a good person about it? Honestly, I'm upset as well as angry about most of the replies saying it's "neat" or "not a big deal". I don't wanna get mixed up in this any more than this reply so I'm going to leave it at that. ACNL is supposed to be a fun and relaxing game. Seriously, people.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think it's worth getting pissed off over the replies to this thread. A lot of people here tend to have this response to random threads, probably to make themselves sound like they're so cool and detached that they don't care. 

Like I said in my last post, that issue doesn't affect me since I don't have a dream town. I can see why people would be annoyed about having their towns copied square for square, since they've put so much time and effort into them. It may be only a game but it can take up a fair amount of time to put together a town you like.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I don't think it's worth getting pissed off over the replies to this thread. A lot of people here tend to have this response to random threads, probably to make themselves sound like they're so cool and detached that they don't care.
> 
> Like I said in my last post, that issue doesn't affect me since I don't have a dream town. I can see why people would be annoyed about having their towns copied square for square, since they've put so much time and effort into them. It may be only a game but it can take up a fair amount of time to put together a town you like.



Yeah, recently I resetted my town back over a month ago, and I have yet to open up the dreamsuite and get a dream code so luckily I'm out of the line of fire. (I feel like I'd be a definite target now that I brought awareness to this website and someone decided to turn to the dark side here |D) but if someone were to take my old town I wouldn't be a happy camper.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder why they would steal dream towns when they can literally make a perfect town with perfect house placements, less rocks, better villagers, and more PWPs.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I wonder why they would steal dream towns when they can literally make a perfect town with perfect house placements, less rocks, better villagers, and more PWPs.



I know, right? It's like... how are you gonna take a good thing that's probably disabled you from doing what you've wanted to before and turn it into this bad thing thats now giving this stuff a bad name??
(also, look yall I got a signature now I feel kinda relevant now YEYE)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

It's funny that the Tumblr account whining about this does a lot of hacking themselves.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> It's funny that the Tumblr account whining about this does a lot of hacking themselves.



Hacking doesn't necessarily mean stealing from others, though.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

people need to calm the heckled down. In the end this is a relaxing game. It's the people in community's that make this a drama filled hellhole. I mean seriously? If you care that much about your town than why don't you just not post it everywhere? "OMG they totally stole my town that I worked for" well sorry but have you got any evidence of them passing is as their own? Do they even post it everywhere? I mean if they keep the darn thing to themselves than just leave it.

It isn't theft. Theft is taking something. Did they take your town away from you? No, so stop whining about it. I promise you that you've taken other towns and done the same thing in a different location at least once. Even if it is a carbon copy, does it make your town a little less special? It shouldn't, bexuse you still put the work in and you don't have a stupid copy of it.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> It's funny that the Tumblr account whining about this does a lot of hacking themselves.



I don't steal people's layouts. I don't do anything to screw other people over. I have way too much love for this game to ever consider that. Do not lump me with people who do these acts. All I do is like, 2-3 things that would've made me bust my non-existant balls to do otherwise.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> I don't steal people's layouts. I don't do anything to screw other people over. I have way too much love for this game to ever consider that. Do not lump me with people who do these acts. All I do is like, 2-3 things that would've made me bust my non-existant balls to do otherwise.


All I'm saying is that if you're going to hack yourself, it's kind of silly to claim moral high ground and condemn other hackers because they're hacking in a *~different way~*. Hacking the game is a slippery slope, and you're going to get people who do this type of stuff. The best thing to do since people stealing your dream town isn't something you can control if you post your DA everywhere, is let it go. It's a game. Nobody plagiarized your grad school papers. Let it go.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> All I'm saying is that if you're going to hack yourself, it's kind of silly to claim moral high ground and condemn other hackers because they're hacking in a *~different way~*. Hacking the game is a slippery slope, and you're going to get people who do this type of stuff. The best thing to do since people stealing your dream town isn't something you can control if you post your DA everywhere, is let it go. It's a game. Nobody plagiarized your grad school papers. Let it go.



I never said I had a higher ground, I just think theyre scum for copying. lol. I know I don't have clean hands, I use Powersaves and *insert acnl hacktool name here* (incase this gets deleted for revealing more info about it) often. I acknowledge that I'm lazy as hell, trust me. 

But the only reason I came here to tell this info is so that people are aware, if it happens it happens but I don't want people to be confused on why this town looks exactly like theirs exactly. I don't wanna start no riot or anything I just wanted to bring awareness and see how others thought about it. ^^;


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> people need to calm the heckled down. In the end this is a relaxing game. It's the people in community's that make this a drama filled hellhole. I mean seriously? If you care that much about your town than why don't you just not post it everywhere? "OMG they totally stole my town that I worked for" well sorry but have you got any evidence of them passing is as their own? Do they even post it everywhere? I mean if they keep the darn thing to themselves than just leave it.
> 
> It isn't theft. Theft is taking something. Did they take your town away from you? No, so stop whining about it. I promise you that you've taken other towns and done the same thing in a different location at least once. Even if it is a carbon copy, does it make your town a little less special? It shouldn't, bexuse you still put the work in and you don't have a stupid copy of it.



Honey. Read up intellectual theft. As soon as you're copying a dream town block for block onto your game card you are laying claim to that layout. That is stealing. Like I said a few posts back, people are entitled to be inspired by designs others have made, but your originality comes in selecting the aspects of the design that appeal to you and incorporating them into your own town.

If you have created something, you would want to share it, because that's the whole point of creating something you are proud of in the first place. The dream suite allows that. It's like going to your local library where you have access to lots of different types of materials. This should not be exploited.



Illyana said:


> All I'm saying is that if you're going to hack yourself, it's kind of silly to claim moral high ground and condemn other hackers because they're hacking in a *~different way~*. Hacking the game is a slippery slope, and you're going to get people who do this type of stuff. The best thing to do since people stealing your dream town isn't something you can control if you post your DA everywhere, is let it go. It's a game. Nobody plagiarized your grad school papers. Let it go.



It is not silly. Hacking a game and copying another town's layout are two separate issues at hand. Here, the hacking allows the copying process happen at a faster pace.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 31, 2015)

Why are people trying to justify this.
There's a difference between trying to copy/making it similar like placing the same pwps, paths and stuff from creating a save dump file of the town and loading it into your cartridge thus creating an entire carbon copy of the town.

If any of you found two towns that are exactly alike from paths, villagers, river, flower arrangements, houses from coincidental causes, feel free to link me then.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Honey. Read up intellectual theft. As soon as you're copying a dream town block for block onto your game card you are laying claim to that layout. That is stealing. Like I said a few posts back, people are entitled to be inspired by designs others have made, but your originality comes in selecting the aspects of the design that appeal to you and incorporating them into your own town.
> 
> If you have created something, you would want to share it, because that's the whole point of creating something you are proud of in the first place. The dream suite allows that. It's like going to your local library where you have access to lots of different types of materials. This should not be exploited.



did I ever say that it was a right thing? no. Also, your getting so hung up on the definition of theft. Basically, what your saying, is that if I got a vase from someone else's house and put it in the exact same place in mine, it's theft? No. If you take someone's entire house and copy their design, that's crazy wierd and creepy, but it's not stealing because they _didn't technically take it._

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> Honey. Read up intellectual theft. As soon as you're copying a dream town block for block onto your game card you are laying claim to that layout. That is stealing. Like I said a few posts back, people are entitled to be inspired by designs others have made, but your originality comes in selecting the aspects of the design that appeal to you and incorporating them into your own town.
> 
> If you have created something, you would want to share it, because that's the whole point of creating something you are proud of in the first place. The dream suite allows that. It's like going to your local library where you have access to lots of different types of materials. This should not be exploited.



did I ever say that it was a right thing? no. Also, your getting so hung up on the definition of theft. Basically, what your saying, is that if I got a vase from someone else's house and put it in the exact same place in mine, it's theft? No. If you take someone's entire house and copy their design, that's crazy wierd and creepy, but it's not stealing because they _didn't technically take it._


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

P.K. said:


> Why are people trying to justify this.
> There's a difference between trying to copy/making it similar like placing the same pwps, paths and stuff from creating a save dump of the file and loading it into your cartridge thus creating an entire carbon copy of the town.
> 
> If any of you found two towns that are exactly alike from paths, villagers, river, flower arrangements, houses from coincidental causes, feel free to link me then.


I haven't really seen anyone justify it. People are saying that in the grand scale of things that can be plagiarized, an Animal Crossing town falls very low. It's not a crime. An intellectual property lawyer would laugh you out of their office. It's an uncreative and ****ty thing to do, but that's about it. Hacking opens up a world of possibilities, and if you're going to be a part of the hacking community, please understand that people will take it farther than you have. 

I mean at least it's not seeding anyone's town, amirite?


----------



## Royce (Mar 31, 2015)

Lets just say that it hurts and disrespects others when they're towns worth has been lost as it has been spread and claimed as other, ya know...


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I haven't really seen anyone justify it. People are saying that in the grand scale of things that can be plagiarized, an Animal Crossing town falls very low. It's not a crime. An intellectual property lawyer would laugh you out of their office. It's an uncreative and ****ty thing to do, but that's about it. Hacking opens up a world of possibilities, and if you're going to be a part of the hacking community, please understand that people will take it farther than you have.
> 
> I mean at least it's not seeding anyone's town, amirite?


Amen.


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I haven't really seen anyone justify it. People are saying that in the grand scale of things that can be plagiarized, an Animal Crossing town falls very low. It's not a crime. An intellectual property lawyer would laugh you out of their office. It's an uncreative and ****ty thing to do, but that's about it. Hacking opens up a world of possibilities, and if you're going to be a part of the hacking community, please understand that people will take it farther than you have.
> 
> I mean at least it's not seeding anyone's town, amirite?



Saying it's okay to do such thing is in itself a justification. Yes on the grand scale, the original creators will not have the legal grounds since the designs are not legally protected; it does not make it a right thing to do. It's like taking a $5 bill from your parents without asking and stealing a Ferrari, just because the former does not have legal consequences does not make it an okay thing to do.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 31, 2015)

Muffie said:


> that's not cool at all... it's literally like theft



But it's not though. They copy your layout. They haven't stolen anything from you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> Saying it's okay to do such thing is in itself a justification. Yes on the grand scale, the original creators will not have the legal grounds since the designs are not legally protected; it does not make it a right thing to do. It's like taking a $5 bill from your parents without asking and stealing a Ferrari, just because the former does not have legal consequences does not make it an okay thing to do.



omg where are you people coming up with these comparisons

no it's not necessarily the coolest thing to be doing but y'all are being so melodramatic about it, for real.


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 31, 2015)

Hacking is already controversial, add this and it becomes even worse. I see the point in what the oppositions are saying, that it's nothing but harmless copying. Be it harmless, the person who owns the town doesn't have intellectual property over it unless they have it patented. There is no right or wrong, there is only technicality and moral conduct.

By technicality, they are free to do so. But by moral code, it's considered scum and disgraceful. Why? Duh. You're essentially taking credit for someone else's work if someone sees your town before. That right there is already just a horrible thing to do. There is nothing wrong with using hacks on your own game, but using hacks to take advantage of someone? That's foul play. This thread is about spreading awareness and hopefully getting people to play the game the way it's supposed to be played.

I justify the use of hacks only if it is within your game cart, your creativity, and your risk. Do not bring in other people's works because you "want their town". You learn from each other so you both can grow into having your own town which you can completely call your work, even with ideas from others, it would have been your idea to put two together.

Overall, do not copy-paste, pixel by pixel, another one's town. Even if it is "just a game", theres a community that comes along with it, one you must respect. I am not stopping you from sharing your opinions, but please have the curtesy to be open and sensitive to the feelings of others.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know what the point of saying that if someone gets their dream town copied it's their fault for sharing it. Lots of people share their qr codes to help other people out and as far as I know, it's frowned upon to edit someone's qr codes and try to get credit for them. It's normal for people to want to share the work they've created using a means provided in the game. I don't care about having a dream town, but if it weren't fun for so many people, there would be no point in having a dream suite.

We can debate the slippery slope of hacking all day and it's going to be pointless because people can have different ideas about how people should play their own game. I personally don't use hacking but it's one thing to play your game in a way that's fun for you, whether that's through hacking or not, and another to ruin someone else's fun while doing it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> Lets just say that it hurts and disrespects others when they're towns worth has been lost as it has been spread and claimed as other, ya know...



I agree, regardless of whether it's legal or illegal or whatever, I think the main point is that it's disrespectful to other people.


----------



## MissyChai (Mar 31, 2015)

As long as it doesn't affect my game, I dun really care.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2015)

MissyChai said:


> As long as it doesn't affect my game, I dun really care.



Even if it doesn't affect your game, you should still care. What if you written a book, then someone copied your book, took the credit, and got famous for it? Wouldn't you be upset about it? This is what the dream town thing is like.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if it doesn't affect your game, you should still care. What if you written a book, then someone copied your book, took the credit, and got famous for it? Wouldn't you be upset about it? This is what the dream town thing is like.



But tbh you can't compare this to real life stuff. Plus, wouldn't a book be copyrighted/you would have SOME evidence it was yours.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if it doesn't affect your game, you should still care. What if you written a book, then someone copied your book, took the credit, and got famous for it? Wouldn't you be upset about it? This is what the dream town thing is like.



Not a very good comparison, as writing is paid income and legal property of an author.... not the same as your animal crossing town whatsoever


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I mean at least it's not seeding anyone's town, amirite?



not yet
but you cant press home button while wifi-ing so you cant even open the browser in someone else's town

=

i dont see how someone could copy a dream town
can you even bring up the home menu while in a dream town???


----------



## Chenix (Mar 31, 2015)

computertrash said:


> not yet
> but you cant press home button while wifi-ing so you cant even open the browser in someone else's town
> 
> =
> ...



Yep, apparently you can switch off the wifi while in a dream town. Also the copying works from RAM dump which it was mainly to dump YOUR town+Save but someone found out you can do it too on a dream. This thread shouldn't have been made and more people are most likely gonna do this now.


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 31, 2015)

I read the full report. Part of what was written speaks to how knowledge can be dangerous.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

Chenix said:


> Yep, apparently you can switch off the wifi while in a dream town.



ok well everyone knows that
but you can press home button and go to the browser? if so, thats how towns get copied




Chenix said:


> Yep, apparently you can switch off the wifi while in a dream town. Also the copying works from RAM dump which it was mainly to dump YOUR town+Save but someone found out you can do it too on a dream. This thread shouldn't have been made and more people are most likely gonna do this now.



ok yeah i know how to make the ram files and junk
people can only do it if their system is compatible tho and im sure most people here updated to 9.5.0-23 so


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> But tbh you can't compare this to real life stuff. Plus, wouldn't a book be copyrighted/you would have SOME evidence it was yours.



Elaborate. How would the concept not apply? Compare acnl to a book, yes. The words are the paths, pwps, rocks, etc, and the land is a page. We are not applying real life things, but concepts rather.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if it doesn't affect your game, you should still care. What if you written a book, then someone copied your book, took the credit, and got famous for it? Wouldn't you be upset about it? This is what the dream town thing is like.



Bruh, real life plagiarism comes with real life consequences. Because it is against the law. You can't expect everyone to hold the same precedent for user created content in a children's video game.

Animal Crossing immoral behavior cannot be compared to real life immoral behavior. It just can't. Stop.


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 31, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Bruh, real life plagiarism comes with real life consequences. Because it is against the law. You can't expect everyone to hold the same precedent for user created content in a children's video game.
> 
> Animal Crossing immoral behavior cannot be compared to real life immoral behavior. It just can't. Stop.



Please do not tell her to stop when there are people getting offended by what is committed against them without their knowledge. Be it a child's video game, you still need to be more sensitive. She is only stating how it feels on the receiving end, not making you change your mind by forcing it down your throat.


----------



## TeslaTwin (Mar 31, 2015)

I think that people who are going to act immoral (for example by stealing someone's town) in a game just because there won't be any consequences are ruining the fun part of the community and I probably wouldn't want anything to do with them. I get it that it's not like real-life theft and all but it's still a pretty ****ty thing to do. Just because you can do it and get away with it doesn't mean that you should.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

bubblebuttkris said:


> Elaborate. How would the concept not apply? Compare acnl to a book, yes. The words are the paths, pwps, rocks, etc, and the land is a page. We are not applying real life things, but concepts rather.


It wouldn't apply because it's a faulty comparison. You can take steps to prevent a book from being stolen, but all you can do with a town is prevent from sharing your dream address in Club Tortimer even. With a book, you can get it copyrighted and still distribute it with no worry.

The concept of a book isn't a very good example at all.


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> It wouldn't apply because it's a faulty comparison. You can take steps to prevent a book from being stolen, but all you can do with a town is prevent from sharing your dream address in Club Tortimer even. With a book, you can get it copyrighted and still distribute it with no worry.
> 
> The concept of a book isn't a very good example at all.



And the reason why we need such things in real life is because of people like you who think it's totally fine to copy something you didn't do and project it as your own. If you can't be responsible on a child's game, what more in real life when they're as ignorant and insensitive as you?


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

bubblebuttkris said:


> And the reason why we need such things in real life is because of people like you who think it's totally fine to copy something you didn't do and project it as your own. If you can't be responsible on a child's game, what more in real life when they're as ignorant and insensitive as you?



Listen, dude, calm the heck down. Where the hell did you see me say that it was fine? I said not to be butthurt about it. I'll let you know that you're being absolutely stupid right now. You base someone's entire personality over _one opinion._ honestly, do some research before you speak about someone, you hear?

Don't put words in my mouth. We can have a discussion without bringing up name calling, can't we?


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> It wouldn't apply because it's a faulty comparison. You can take steps to prevent a book from being stolen, but all you can do with a town is prevent from sharing your dream address in Club Tortimer even. With a book, you can get it copyrighted and still distribute it with no worry.
> 
> The concept of a book isn't a very good example at all.



I apologize for my... more vicious approach there. But what we want is not an argument, what we want is your understanding that there are people out there who would not want their dream towns reproduced. We're asking for some sensitivity because the amount of work they put into a town is near precious to them, they want to be respected. Please, understand that much.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

bubblebuttkris said:


> I apologize for my... more vicious approach there. But what we want is not an argument, what we want is your understanding that there are people out there who would not want their dream towns reproduced. We're asking for some sensitivity because the amount of work they put into a town is near precious to them, they want to be respected. Please, understand that much.



I'm also kind of a fault here because I got really salty at that comment, sorry.

I wouldn't want my town reproduced either, but if you publish it, there is literally nothing you can do about it. Yes, I realize that everyone is different, but personally I  think it's a bit stupid to whine about and complain something that can't be helped. I understand that people don't want their town reproduced, but geez, spare us the details about how much you hate this. We all hate it, but let's be honest: who has been seen with a stolen town?


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> I'm also kind of a fault here because I got really salty at that comment, sorry.
> 
> I wouldn't want my town reproduced either, but if you publish it, there is literally nothing you can do about it. Yes, I realize that everyone is different, but personally I  think it's a bit stupid to whine about and complain something that can't be helped. I understand that people don't want their town reproduced, but geez, spare us the details about how much you hate this. We all hate it, but let's be honest: who has been seen with a stolen town?



Someone very close to me has witnessed someone with their town stolen, so the concept of this is close to home. Yes, if you publish it, there is no foolproof plan to keep it from being reproduced. But what we can do is report it and expose them. Thats what this thread is about. The whining I understand can be annoying, but they're just upset by it and need a way to vent, I'd grant them at least that much from what's happened to them. Once again, I'm so very sorry for what I said. I was very caught up in the moment.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

bubblebuttkris said:


> Someone very close to me has witnessed someone with their town stolen, so the concept of this is close to home. Yes, if you publish it, there is no foolproof plan to keep it from being reproduced. But what we can do is report it and expose them. Thats what this thread is about. The whining I understand can be annoying, but they're just upset by it and need a way to vent, I'd grant them at least that much from what's happened to them. Once again, I'm so very sorry for what I said. I was very caught up in the moment.



My apologies to that person. 

If I see someone with a stolen town I'd bet my last cookie I'd report it and find a way to spread the news, but it's basically impossible to tell unless you've got proof of the past. It'd require looking into almost every single dream address, and every single person who has social media or anything. There is no surefire way to accuse someone of stealing without dedication and hours of work.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2015)

bubblebuttkris said:


> Please do not tell her to stop when there are people getting offended by what is committed against them without their knowledge. Be it a child's video game, you still need to be more sensitive. *She is only stating how it feels on the receiving end*, not making you change your mind by forcing it down your throat.



Now that's the point here. Even if you can't set up a legal battle over what's made in a video game, it's still just as bad to do such a thing. People work hard to make user-generated content (like the dream towns in ACNL), and if people steal their work and get the credit for it, the original creator would be upset about it since he/she made the town, and she doesn't get any credit at all. This is wasted work.

Even if my town isn't protected from theft, I don't share my dream town on tumblr. And since I blog a lot about my town, people will know that I am the original creator of my town. I'm even re-blogging about it on my site. So I'm unprotected (like everyone), but thieves won't get what they want from my town.

The other big deal about dream town theft is that they're using an unauthorized and external device to steal the town. The same device they're using is also known for ruining ACNL in other ways, as the same company (Datel) made other devices that ruined the previous games.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Now that's the point here. *Even if you can't set up a legal battle over what's made in a video game, it's still just as bad to do such a thing*. People work hard to make user-generated content (like the dream towns in ACNL), and if people steal their work and get the credit for it, the original creator would be upset about it since he/she made the town, and she doesn't get any credit at all. This is wasted work.
> 
> Even if my town isn't protected from theft, I don't share my dream town on tumblr. And since I blog a lot about my town, people will know that I am the original creator of my town. I'm even re-blogging about it on my site. So I'm unprotected (like everyone), but thieves won't get what they want from my town.
> 
> The other big deal about dream town theft is that they're using an unauthorized and external device to steal the town. The same device they're using is also known for ruining ACNL in other ways, as the same company (Datel) made other devices that ruined the previous games.


That is some flawed logic right there. You cannot compare legal battles to getting your video game work stolen. Honestly, at this point, I'm not trying to use real life instances and you probably shouldn't either with these examples your coming up with. I can't tell you what to do though.

Posting it and having evidence that it's yours is basically protection from theft.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The other big deal about dream town theft is that they're using an unauthorized and external device to steal the town. The same device they're using is also known for ruining ACNL in other ways, as the same company (Datel) made other devices that ruined the previous games.


Actually, external devices aren't involved in copying dream towns at all. It's all done through the browser and SD card.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> Actually, external devices aren't involved in copying dream towns at all. It's all done through the browser and SD card.



Oh really, I thought they were using powersaves. But whatever the deal is here, just don't do it.

Also, I'm not comparing to say that you make money off of your dream town (well, you can't). I'm just explaining the emotional effects.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh really, I thought they were using powersaves. But whatever the deal is here, just don't do it.
> 
> Also, I'm not comparing to say that you make money off of your dream town (well, you can't). I'm just explaining the emotional effects.



But still, I doubt someone would srsly feel like this was like a legal battle.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh really, I thought they were using powersaves.



powersaves only give you money and items lmao. these hacks change ur town (and also give money and items but items you cant even get with powersaves like the house exterior samples from nooks as movable furniture)


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

computertrash said:


> powersaves only give you money and items lmao. these hacks change ur town (and also give money and items but items you cant even get with powersaves like the house exterior samples from nooks as movable furniture)



IO powersaves is pointless


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> I'm also kind of a fault here because I got really salty at that comment, sorry.
> 
> I wouldn't want my town reproduced either, but if you publish it, there is literally nothing you can do about it. Yes, I realize that everyone is different, but personally I  think it's a bit stupid to whine about and complain something that can't be helped. I understand that people don't want their town reproduced, but geez, spare us the details about how much you hate this. We all hate it, but let's be honest: who has been seen with a stolen town?



I wouldn't really hold responsible the people who publish their towns. Until this, the only other way to copy a dream town would be for the person copying it to find all the items on their own and find a way to get everything set up exactly like the town they visited. Most people probably didn't know that their towns could be copied square by square without a lot of work involved on the other person's part, not only in getting the items but getting stuff like the map and native fruit and building exteriors and everything else just right.


----------



## mayorofmelrose (Mar 31, 2015)

I just personally don't think it's actually possible to steal someone's dreamtown. Like, how about some proof before spreading something like this? Like, someone needs to post some proof of this happening. Taking people's word for it, isn't going to help anything, it'll just cause unneeded drama. So, I think there should be some proof before we all get huffy and puffy about it.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> That is some flawed logic right there. You cannot compare legal battles to getting your video game work stolen. Honestly, at this point, I'm not trying to use real life instances and you probably shouldn't either with these examples your coming up with. I can't tell you what to do though.
> 
> Posting it and having evidence that it's yours is basically protection from theft.



No, you can't, but it doesn't make this any more right. People don't profit from dream towns and it's ultimately just a game, but it's also a hobby that people put lots of time and effort into. I've said before in this thread that I don't have a dream town and this personally doesn't affect me, but I can at least try to understand why some people wouldn't want their towns ripped off square by square.

According to the logic you're using here, people shouldn't share their towns unless they're blogging about it a lot or something to have "proof" and otherwise they're not protected from theft. That's more or less true, but people should also be able to enjoy a feature of the game to share the things they've made with their friends and the community without having to worry about this. I visit dream towns a fair bit when I'm bored in the game and I like visiting the dozens of really well done towns that I've found. It would pretty sad if we couldn't visit any because people just wouldn't share them so they won't be wasting their time on something that someone else will take credit for instead.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> No, you can't, but it doesn't make this any more right. People don't profit from dream towns and it's ultimately just a game, but it's also a hobby that people put lots of time and effort into. I've said before in this thread that I don't have a dream town and this personally doesn't affect me, but I can at least try to understand why some people wouldn't want their towns ripped off square by square.
> 
> According to the logic you're using here, people shouldn't share their towns unless they're blogging about it a lot or something to have "proof" and otherwise they're not protected from theft. That's more or less true, but people should also be able to enjoy a feature of the game to share the things they've made with their friends and the community without having to worry about this. I visit dream towns a fair bit when I'm bored in the game and I like visiting the dozens of really well done towns that I've found. It would pretty sad if we couldn't visit any because people just wouldn't share them so they won't be wasting their time on something that someone else will take credit for instead.



People shouldn't share them if they are overly worried. It's unfair, and the people who do copy are mean lazy buttholes, but it can't be helped. I've aid multiple times that I understand how much  time it takes but complaining constantly doesn't make it any better. People should enjoy this feature. But people can't and will get scared because one couple of people decided to take credit. I also don't have a dream that's any good but tbh if I did I would care less. But everyone's different I suppose.

Also can some people stop putting words in my mouth. I _never said it was right._


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

I know it's mean to steal towns but in reality, does it hurt the person's town that got stolen? Otherwise, I don't see what the big deal is since no one is making money.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

mayorofmelrose said:


> I just personally don't think it's actually possible to steal someone's dreamtown. Like, how about some proof before spreading something like this? Like, someone needs to post some proof of this happening. Taking people's word for it, isn't going to help anything, it'll just cause unneeded drama. So, I think there should be some proof before we all get huffy and puffy about it.



ok cant explicitly say how but basically through the ds browser, you make a dump file of ur town. someone figured out that you can make a dump of a dream town.
you inject the dump file into ur town and it changes.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ok cant explicitly sau how but basically through the ds browser, you make a dump file of ur town. someone figured out that you can make a dump of a dream town.
> you inject the dump file into ur town and it changes,



Yup. Ik how to do it but I obviously wouldn't spread it everywhere or do it because I'm decent enough not to


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Well... all I can say is that perhaps a 1.2 update might be coming to Animal Crossing New Leaf. This would stop any possible way of dream towns being taken as you need to go online.

Personally I do think its rude if someone copies someone else's town. But it depends. How the owner feels. What is the person is doing to the town they copied. It's their game, and they can do what they want to their game. Or are they passing it on as their own creation/town. But in the end it is not nice, as it is coping someone else's work.

However, one thing I want to mention. It could be helpful for people who have lost their town/s, and they could use this to get their town/s back. I have seen members cry over this and wish they could get their town/s back from a dream.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> However, one thing I want to mention. Could be helpful for people who have lost their town/s, and they could use this to get their town back. I have seen some members cry over this and wish they could get their town back from a dream.



oh damn never thought of that..... might see if i can do this later, ill have to dig up my seattle da from somewhere on the forum


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 31, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> However, one thing I want to mention. It could be helpful for people who have lost their town/s, and they could use this to get their town/s back. I have seen some members cry over this and wish they could get their town/s back from a dream.


Yep, I've seen a few people "resurrect" their old towns with this method.  It doesn't copy letters, but otherwise they have their town and villagers back.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

toastia said:


> People shouldn't share them if they are overly worried. It's unfair, and the people who do copy are mean lazy buttholes, but it can't be helped. I've aid multiple times that I understand how much  time it takes but complaining constantly doesn't make it any better. People should enjoy this feature. But people can't and will get scared because one couple of people decided to take credit. I also don't have a dream that's any good but tbh if I did I would care less. But everyone's different I suppose.
> 
> Also can some people stop putting words in my mouth. I _never said it was right._



First, as I said in my posts, most people likely didn't know about this until recently. A lot of people who shared dream towns probably did so assuming that there was no way to copy them exactly. It's great for you that you don't care. I don't know if I would or not. However, I can also understand that yes, everyone is indeed different, and some people have put a lot of effort into their town without knowing this could happen. Even if they know that this can happen, it shouldn't be something that could put people off a feature that is nice on principle and ruin everyone's fun.

I haven't seen anyone "complaining constantly", just this one thread. I also haven't seen anyone say that talking about it will make it any better (though I've skipped a few posts). The closest was the first post warning people about it and several people condemning it. You and I may not be affected by this, but at least I can understand why people may feel differently from the way I do and not want to feel like their work was thrown out. 

By "some people", do you mean me? Because if so, you should simply say so outright. I didn't say that you said it was right, but you sure seem very intent on replying to most people who are upset or just saying they understand the people who are upset. Your posts do make it look like you're trying hard to justify this and pin this on people who get their towns ripped off (for sharing) and shout loud and clear that you don't care (as though everyone has to feel the same way and anyone who doesn't is wrong).


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> First, as I said in my posts, most people likely didn't know about this until recently. A lot of people who shared dream towns probably did so assuming that there was no way to copy them exactly. It's great for you that you don't care. I don't know if I would or not. However, I can also understand that yes, everyone is indeed different, and some people have put a lot of effort into their town without knowing this could happen. Even if they know that this can happen, it shouldn't be something that could put people off a feature that is nice on principle and ruin everyone's fun.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone "complaining constantly", just this one thread. I also haven't seen anyone say that talking about it will make it any better (though I've skipped a few posts). The closest was the first post warning people about it and several people condemning it. You and I may not be affected by this, but at least I can understand why people may feel differently from the way I do and not want to feel like their work was thrown out.
> 
> By "some people", do you mean me? Because if so, you should simply say so outright. I didn't say that you said it was right, but you sure seem very intent on replying to most people who are upset or just saying they understand the people who are upset. Your posts do make it look like you're trying hard to justify this and pin this on people who get their towns ripped off (for sharing) and shout loud and clear that you don't care (as though everyone has to feel the same way and anyone who doesn't is wrong).


I'm not the best at saying my thoughts in the best way. It's painfully obvious I'm not.
I also wasn't talking about this thread. I've been on other websites too. I said that it shouldn't put people off of the feature, but tbh if my work went into something really Iimportant to me (obviously not my acnl cartridge, but that's just me, it probably is different for you ) I'd quit the feature. You are taking what I say and throwing it completely out of what I'm trying to say. That may be the way you took it, but realize that just because you take it a certain way doesn't mean that the user isn't completely outrageous, insestitive, and uncaring. You can't say that someone doesn't care just because they don't wanna hear rants about it forever.

I've received messages and tbh it's more than just you. Did you even completely try to understand what I was trying to say?

Also at chibi.hoshie@ finally someone saw something positive in this damn thread

I'm leaving now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> First, as I said in my posts, most people likely didn't know about this until recently. A lot of people who shared dream towns probably did so assuming that there was no way to copy them exactly. It's great for you that you don't care. I don't know if I would or not. However, I can also understand that yes, everyone is indeed different, and some people have put a lot of effort into their town without knowing this could happen. Even if they know that this can happen, it shouldn't be something that could put people off a feature that is nice on principle and ruin everyone's fun.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone "complaining constantly", just this one thread. I also haven't seen anyone say that talking about it will make it any better (though I've skipped a few posts). The closest was the first post warning people about it and several people condemning it. You and I may not be affected by this, but at least I can understand why people may feel differently from the way I do and not want to feel like their work was thrown out.
> 
> By "some people", do you mean me? Because if so, you should simply say so outright. I didn't say that you said it was right, but you sure seem very intent on replying to most people who are upset or just saying they understand the people who are upset. Your posts do make it look like you're trying hard to justify this and pin this on people who get their towns ripped off (for sharing) and shout loud and clear that you don't care (as though everyone has to feel the same way and anyone who doesn't is wrong).



Let's not start a flame war please. I understand the argument, but by escalating the argument, it only makes it worse. We already had a lot of these in March, and we're tired of them. Yeah, I agree that people don't create dream towns for profit. They do this for fun. I also agree that even if you write about your town, it doesn't protect you from theft. It may give you credit, but people can still steal towns in-game like how we're describing them. But to create an argument like this, it's just as bad as town theft.

Sorry if I had to say it, but I thought we were going to another argument. The bottom line is, even if it's not a good idea to compare a video game scenario to a real life scenario, the emotional results are the same. The creator would feel robbed.

@Chibi.Hoshi: I agree with you on this. The AC online community has gone too far several times.


----------



## Quill (Mar 31, 2015)

Laternflies on tumblr has had her town stolen, and she's really upset about it. I would be too. You put hundreds or maybe thousands of hours of work into a creative project, it's important to you whether it's a piece of art or a town in a video game. It's still her intellectual property, so taking it is theft. And given how much work she put into her town (whether or not you like it, you can't argue that it isn't one of the more well-known towns in the acnl tumblr community), having someone replicate it via a cheat in five minutes and then use that information to taunt her (which has also been happening as far as I can gather, she's been getting nasty messages from the thief) is hurtful and wrong. 

I'm not sure who else, or how many other people, have stolen towns or had their towns stolen, I'm only aware of it through this one user's experiences. But it's messed up and shouldn't be tolerated by the acnl community.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, I thought I was on the last page of the thread, but I guess I wasn't. Anyway that post was meant in response to whoever asked if anyone had actually had a town stolen or if it was hearsay.


----------



## Goshi (Apr 1, 2015)

Man, I haven't seen this many arguments and disagreements on this forum before. Nice, guys.


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Let's not start a flame war please. I understand the argument, but by escalating the argument, it only makes it worse. We already had a lot of these in March, and we're tired of them. Yeah, I agree that people don't create dream towns for profit. They do this for fun. I also agree that even if you write about your town, it doesn't protect you from theft. It may give you credit, but people can still steal towns in-game like how we're describing them. But to create an argument like this, it's just as bad as town theft.
> 
> Sorry if I had to say it, but I thought we were going to another argument. The bottom line is, even if it's not a good idea to compare a video game scenario to a real life scenario, the emotional results are the same. The creator would feel robbed.
> 
> @Chibi.Hoshi: I agree with you on this. The AC online community has gone too far several times.



I'm sorry that you felt so personally offended by my post that you think it's as bad as stealing someone's hours of effort. I didn't create an argument, I replied to posts that were part of a discussion that multiple other people were having and replying to more regularly than I was. I didn't personally attack that user or insult them, I disagreed and explained the way their posts were coming across to me. Whether you think that's an argument or not is probably off-topic so if you wish, you can PM me.

I mostly don't understand why your reply is aimed at me since in my post, I didn't say anything different from your "the bottom line is..." part. In fact, I said that the emotional results of stealing someone's work, even if it's work they did for fun, should be taken into account and that I understand why people would feel that way even if it personally doesn't affect me. You might be confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> I'm not the best at saying my thoughts in the best way. It's painfully obvious I'm not.
> I also wasn't talking about this thread. I've been on other websites too. I said that it shouldn't put people off of the feature, but tbh if my work went into something really Iimportant to me (obviously not my acnl cartridge, but that's just me, it probably is different for you ) I'd quit the feature. You are taking what I say and throwing it completely out of what I'm trying to say. That may be the way you took it, but realize that just because you take it a certain way doesn't mean that the user isn't completely outrageous, insestitive, and uncaring. You can't say that someone doesn't care just because they don't wanna hear rants about it forever.
> 
> I've received messages and tbh it's more than just you. Did you even completely try to understand what I was trying to say?
> ...



It's funny that you think that because I interpreted your posts in a certain way (and have explained why) you seem to think it's "outrageous, insensitive, and uncaring". If you really don't want to hear people complain about the dream town issue and don't want them to think you're justifying anything, then maybe you shouldn't have replied to a lot of posts in which people voiced their concern just to debate why you didn't care or didn't want to hear about it.

I can't see your PMs so I have no way of knowing the context of what people say to you in those messages. Since you were replying to me, I couldn't just guess that you were talking about messages you didn't mention getting to begin with.

I'm leaving too, I think this thread has pretty much lived its life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I'm sorry that you felt so personally offended by my post that you think it's as bad as stealing someone's hours of effort. I didn't create an argument, I replied to posts that were part of a discussion that multiple other people were having and replying to more regularly than I was. I didn't personally attack that user or insult them, I disagreed and explained the way their posts were coming across to me. Whether you think that's an argument or not is probably off-topic so if you wish, you can PM me.
> 
> I mostly don't understand why your reply is aimed at me since in my post, I didn't say anything different from your "the bottom line is..." part. In fact, I said that the emotional results of stealing someone's work, even if it's work they did for fun, should be taken into account and that I understand why people would feel that way even if it personally doesn't affect me. You might be confused.



It's not about the contents in the argument that hurts me. It's seeing more escalating more arguments like that are what's bothering me. I saw your point (and you have a really good point), but some arguments have gotten out of control.

Anyway, back on topic. I still think the way how they're stealing dream towns is pretty bad. I also don't know why they do this. If they're just spoiled noobs that want a really nice town, then they should work on them on their own. They shouldn't steal like that.


----------



## alesha (Apr 1, 2015)

Muffie said:


> I don't know if I'm of the first to post this or not (if I am saying the same stuff from another thread please let me know) but, I want to make this something known here, too, considering that this has been spreading like a wild fire on Tumblr.
> 
> Some people have found a way to basically copy a dreamtown and all it has in it into their own town
> 
> ...



I've seen towns that have stole other's... even Nintendo's (yes,  they have one).


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2015)

If someone copies my town froma DA, for instance, can they do anything to my actual town?


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> If someone copies my town froma DA, for instance, can they do anything to my actual town?



No how is this possible the only way they can possibly affect your town is if you either wifi with them or they come to ur house and steal ur game


----------



## buzzing (Apr 1, 2015)

in case people were wondering, the dream address thing really does open up the potential for people to steal intellectual properties:
> person makes a design that is their own and does not want it distributed or used anywhere else (like a floor pattern or path or w/e)
> hacker copies their town entirely
> hacker has stolen that other person's creation
> if that design was a creation purely by that person, and they have opted out of distributing it, but it was still stolen, that is stealing someone's intellectual property, which is bad
> :,( i'm sad people can do this

now, unfortunately, unless someone went out and got a copyright for their ACNL designs or something, it's not illegal, but it's still wrong
idk if someone has already explained this in the past 14 pages i was too lazy to read, so sorry if this is kind of a repost


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 1, 2015)

Just saying hi :3


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

Guys calm down, no need to start a flame war over a game...


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 1, 2015)

buzzing said:


> now, unfortunately, unless someone went out and got a copyright for their ACNL designs or something, it's not illegal, but it's still wrong



I just dropped by to see if there were any people talking about their experiences if they had their dream towns stolen and I have to ask... why do so many people here think that you need to register a copyright for it to be illegal for someone to copy something you've created?

Copyright applies to works as soon as you create them, regardless of whether you've registered or shared them or not. Registering copyright is just supposed to be official proof that you can use in court, but even if you don't do that, your work is still copyrighted.

See: http://copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-general.html#register (for the US)
http://europa.eu/youreurope/busines...tm#sweden_en_protecting-intellectual-property (for the EU)

In the case of a dream town, it might be tricky where default game items are concerned but as far as I can tell, a custom design would be your copyright. You also would not have to register it unless you wished to be extra safe in case you had to take someone to court over it.

I'm not attacking anyone with this or trying to start another flame war, just pointing this out since I've seen the idea that copyright has to be registered to be valid pop up a lot in the last few pages, even though copyright actually applies to works the moment they're created.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

Just asking, if somebody copies your dream town, does it affects you actual town or not? example they moved the town hall, will it effect your map or just their version of it? just wondering...


----------



## kitanii (Apr 1, 2015)

No it will not affect your version of the town at all.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 1, 2015)

omg bringing copyright into this

I'm dying rn


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I just dropped by to see if there were any people talking about their experiences if they had their dream towns stolen and I have to ask... why do so many people here think that you need to register a copyright for it to be illegal for someone to copy something you've created?
> 
> Copyright applies to works as soon as you create them, regardless of whether you've registered or shared them or not. Registering copyright is just supposed to be official proof that you can use in court, but even if you don't do that, your work is still copyrighted.
> 
> ...



Thank you for pointing it out.

Just to sum everything up: the only thing that might be compromised out of someone copying someone else's dream town is the original creator's feelings. The original town itself will not be affected in any way. Some of us may not care for the act, but there have also been cases where it has happened to others and they felt their efforts in creating their perfect towns belittled.

Yes the hack can be put to good use such as retrieving lost corrupted files, but no towns are being stolen in this kind of scenario.

Because user-created content falls into the category that is impossible to have any kind of legal protection, as in you would not sue the perpetrator, the only way to stop it is to have no toleration of such act and to keep the method to yourself if you happen to know.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> omg bringing copyright into this
> 
> I'm dying rn



Grow up please....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's a question I forgot to ask. If they take your dream town, does your town get removed from the server, or do they just get a copy of it? Also, if they edited it, does it only edit your copy, or it ruins your town too?


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Here's a question I forgot to ask. If they take your dream town, does your town get removed from the server, or do they just get a copy of it? Also, if they edited it, does it only edit your copy, or it ruins your town too?


nothing changes within your town at all. It's basically just copying it and nothing else. Your town doesn't get removed from the server either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2015)

toastia said:


> nothing changes within your town at all. It's basically just copying it and nothing else. Your town doesn't get removed from the server either.



That's a good thing if the original copy remains unaffected. But I should still care if they copy dream towns.

Oh, and hearing about Nintendo's dream town being stolen, that sounds horrible.


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That's a good thing if the original copy remains unaffected. But I should still care if they copy dream towns.
> 
> Oh, and hearing about Nintendo's dream town being stolen, that sounds horrible.



Yeah, lanternflies ontumblr r got hers stolen and was really upset about it even though it didn't actually affect her town. The person was cruel to her and didn't take credit for it but rubbed it in her face and everything. 

I pretty sure ninty doesn't give two craps though I may be wrong. They don't seem to be acknowledging any of this stuff.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That's a good thing if the original copy remains unaffected. But I should still care if they copy dream towns.
> 
> Oh, and hearing about Nintendo's dream town being stolen, that sounds horrible.



that being done to their town you would think they would at least try to stop this from happening! This is just people being plan lazy and can't be bothered to make their own town so steal someone else's just for fun! That is just sad...


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 1, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> omg bringing copyright into this
> 
> I'm dying rn



I brought it up because I kept seeing people (even in the last page or so) talking about copyright in a way that was inaccurate.


----------



## Piyoko (Apr 1, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> that being done to their town you would think they would at least try to stop this from happening!


I don't see why Nintendo would care. Considering the content of Nintendo's official dream towns, a proliferation of them would only act as free advertising for other Nintendo products. And Nintendo's already patched the browser exploit that makes this possible. It's only possible to copy dream towns if you haven't updated your 3DS.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> I don't see why Nintendo would care. Considering the content of Nintendo's official dream towns, a proliferation of them would only act as free advertising for other Nintendo products. And Nintendo's already patched the browser exploit that makes this possible. It's only possible to copy dream towns if you haven't updated your 3DS.



I update my 3ds whenever a update is available so i guess i'm safe for now... and besides that is not the point of my comment and it doesn't matter anyway its just a comment....


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> I update my 3ds whenever a update is available so i guess i'm safe for now... and besides that is not the point of my comment and it doesn't matter anyway its just a comment....



No, that does not protect you. Just because you've updated doesn't mean your safe.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

toastia said:


> No, that does not protect you. Just because you've updated doesn't mean your safe.



Like i said if you read my comment i said "so i guess i'm safe *for now*..." do i need to say anymore? anyway i don't have a dream address so i am safe actually...


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2015)

I just need to shut up right now.


----------



## Piyoko (Apr 1, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> I update my 3ds whenever a update is available so i guess i'm safe for now...


You misunderstand. It's impossible for you to _copy_ towns because you've updated. The update does nothing to "protect" your dream town.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 1, 2015)

Tbh, so long as it isn't affecting my game in anyway, I don't care if people steal my DA. I mean, sure it's lazy, rude and dishonest, but ultimately these people obviously aren't very creative if they have to steal from someone else's creative mind, so at the end of the day who's the real winner here? They won't be able to steal forever, so it'll catch up to them.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> You misunderstand. It's impossible for you to _copy_ towns because you've updated. The update does nothing to "protect" your dream town.



*face palm* I just posted saying I don't have a dream address because i don't!


----------



## Silas James Reel (Apr 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but we're all forgetting something important here
> 
> that we can finally see what's in the closed off room of アィカ's house



o man

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> Why are people trying to justify this.
> There's a difference between trying to copy/making it similar like placing the same pwps, paths and stuff from creating a save dump file of the town and loading it into your cartridge thus creating an entire carbon copy of the town.
> 
> If any of you found two towns that are exactly alike from paths, villagers, river, flower arrangements, houses from coincidental causes, feel free to link me then.



There is probably a lot of towns that match eachother exactly coincidentally
Infact I'll teach you how to make one of these towns on purpose, in a way that could easily happen by accident, without cheats or hacks
Everyday, do NOTHING in your town except update your dream.  This actually happens to people who don't have much time
Luna should eventually give you a new DA.
With the way AC works the old one still exists
Boom, you made 2 identical towns.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 1, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> o man
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Bull****. Like the many Spindas in pokemon that look nothing alike.


----------



## Goshi (Apr 1, 2015)

Well the program that allows people to steal Dream Towns is down for a bit, so I guess this'll prevent a small percent from stealing for a while.


----------



## buzzing (Apr 1, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I'm not attacking anyone with this or trying to start another flame war, just pointing this out since I've seen the idea that copyright has to be registered to be valid pop up a lot in the last few pages, even though copyright actually applies to works the moment they're created.



i definitely thought that copyrights worked this way, but all of the information i could find on intellectual properties said that a copyright must be appealed for. thank you for clearing this up! 

in that case, it is most definitely illegal to steal a town's original custom designs. which definitely makes duplicating dream towns a bad thing, regardless of whether or not people think it's "cool" that people can perform such tasks.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

-

nevermind.


----------



## Drew1234 (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL all I care about is if this hack can help me avoid diving for PWPs.


----------



## nyenisu (Apr 2, 2015)

Drew1234 said:


> LOL all I care about is if this hack can help me avoid diving for PWPs.



You can unlock every PWP with the PWP unlocker hack!


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 2, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> Grow up please....




how you gonna tell everyone in the thread to calm down and not have a flame war, then get all bratty like "grow up please" when somebody laughs at mention of taking legal action over something made in a game, using that game's assets, like...

the idea of somebody trying to lawyer up over something as silly as this is funny, w/e, I'mma keep laughin tbh


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> how you gonna tell everyone in the thread to calm down and not have a flame war, then get all bratty like "grow up please" when somebody laughs at mention of taking legal action over something made in a game, using that game's assets, like...
> 
> the idea of somebody trying to lawyer up over something as silly as this is funny, w/e, I'mma keep laughin tbh



speak 4 urself i called up my lawyer right now to get my town copyright protected!!!!!111!1!!11!!!!


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 2, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> how you gonna tell everyone in the thread to calm down and not have a flame war, then get all bratty like "grow up please" when somebody laughs at mention of taking legal action over something made in a game, using that game's assets, like...
> 
> the idea of somebody trying to lawyer up over something as silly as this is funny, w/e, I'mma keep laughin tbh



How is telling somebody to grow up is being bratty? it isn't... Also (I didn't read every single post but i don't think i need to) people seemed to be talking this a bit too seriously but it's obvious that it's silly to bring copyright into this but there is no need to be all immature about it...


----------



## inkling (Apr 2, 2015)

What is the name of this program? I never heard of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops, sorry nevermind.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> How is telling somebody to grow up is being bratty? it isn't... Also (I didn't read every single post but i don't think i need to) people seemed to be talking this a bit too seriously but it's obvious that it's silly to bring copyright into this but there is no need to be all immature about it...



The original post about this had nothing to do with copyrights.



Apple2012 said:


> Even if it doesn't affect your game, you should still care. What if you written a book, then someone copied your book, took the credit, and got famous for it? Wouldn't you be upset about it? This is what the dream town thing is like.



I know there is a huge difference, but for the last time, all I'm trying to say is that the emotional results are the same. You are the original creator/writer of the dream town/book, someone stole your idea, got famous for it, and you don't have the credit you deserve. Being upset about it is where the emotional results are the same. Trying to sue someone, that's not implied. You can see why I made some comparison, but some people on the internet purposely tries to misinterpret my posts to make me look like an outcast. If it wasn't for their misinterpretations, the whole copyright thing wouldn't be brought up here.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 2, 2015)

Goshi said:


> Well the program that allows people to steal Dream Towns is down for a bit, so I guess this'll prevent a small percent from stealing for a while.



Just to point out, there are to my knowledge 3 differently hosted systems at the moment to steal a town through dreams. And the ram editor that has been down cannot steal a dream town alone. (Though it's practically required to fix all the broken things afterwards as the town stolen usually ends up a hot mess.)

I didn't realise this thread existed until now. But if anyone has any outstanding questions/concerns I can help answer them, I've used this to revive my old corrupt town with it's dream address so I know enough. (And I won't be answering "How do you hack?" because that's against TBT rules.)


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what's so bad about iggy
> 
> *does she hack too*



No but she is a thief






anyway in the past 12 pages has anyone really figured out if they're stealing or just copying it block to block? Like the amount of effort is amazing


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The original post about this had nothing to do with copyright./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> what post are you even relating to because the post i am did bring up copyright which is silly to bring into this because its a game! stealing is wrong yeah but there is no need to overacted and being copyright into this...


----------



## P.K. (Apr 3, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> There is probably a lot of towns that match eachother exactly coincidentally
> Infact I'll teach you how to make one of these towns on purpose, in a way that could easily happen by accident, without cheats or hacks
> Everyday, do NOTHING in your town except update your dream.  This actually happens to people who don't have much time
> Luna should eventually give you a new DA.
> ...


Dude, I was talking about two completely identical towns by two different players. :|


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 3, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> anyway in the past 12 pages has anyone really figured out if they're stealing or just copying it block to block? Like the amount of effort is amazing



It's not copied block for block. It can be done in about 5 minutes. But as I said earlier, I used it to recover my old town that corrupt and the town is a bit of a mess. (flowers/dig spots spawn on plaza tiles, in the river and ocean, and no furniture came with it so empty houses!)


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 3, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> Apple2012 said:
> 
> 
> > The original post about this had nothing to do with copyright./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> J e s s i c a said:
> 
> 
> > Copyright is only mentioned because several people commented on the fact that user-created content cannot be legally protected, thus not copyrighted, thus are up for grabs (the action of copying another person's town therefore does not constitute stealing), which is not the case
> ...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> No but she is a thief
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But we still shouldn't do this. Originality is best when it comes to making dream towns.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But we still shouldn't do this. Originality is best when it comes to making dream towns.



well that depends, you can use towns for ideas, take ideas for different towns but them together and boom! your dream town!

besides, my town is based of North, although i am not copying it block by block...


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 3, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> ssvv227 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. that made no sense 2. Is anyone actually reading my whole comments, not only little bits...
> ...


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> J e s s i c a said:
> 
> 
> > please read what I wrote too because I also read yours. The original poster (on the first page) did not bring up any copyright issue. Yes, bringing the whole copyright issue up is a bit overreacting, but some people have commented in a very illogical way (bascially saying that no one is going to lawyer up for dream town stealing, which is true, and in no way can anyone have their dream town designs registered, thus copying dream towns do not constitute stealing) and that's why the notion that "everything is copyrighted the moment they are created" is being brought up
> ...


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 3, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> ssvv227 said:
> 
> 
> > I did read it, I'm sorry if it didn't make any sense to me, is that a crime now?
> ...


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> J e s s i c a said:
> 
> 
> > Is stealing a crime? Yes it is. Is stealing a bag of candy from your local convenient store a crime? Yes it is. Is stealing someone's work for your thesis a crime? Yes it is.
> ...


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 3, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> ssvv227 said:
> 
> 
> > What!? I never said stealing was not a crime! I just said: *I did read it, I'm sorry if it didn't make any sense to me, is that a crime now?* -.-"
> ...


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> J e s s i c a said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry that I misread your post. If my wordings came across as offensive, I apologize for that.
> ...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> well that depends, you can use towns for ideas, take ideas for different towns but them together and boom! your dream town!
> 
> besides, my town is based of North, although i am not copying it block by block...



I see what you mean. Yeah, stuff like arch in front of house (which was part of my idea), okay. Copying the whole town, not so good.

And for a future reference, try not to start or continue any arguments. I know you're not arguing with me, but try not to do it to anybody. Yeah, the user you told to "grow up" is rude in general, but even if they are being rude, just leave them alone. I'm sick of seeing copyright related topic being brought up here.

Oh, and one more thing, do you have a dream town I can visit? I would like to see what you have done. I'm not gonna steal, but I just want to visit.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

Muffie said:


> *THERE IS ALSO ANOTHER ONE* where people are making it so that they can post whatever as a TPC photo, which can lead to innapropriate doings such as nudity or other vile images. With this you might think "oh not as bad." but think about it...



I hated when people posted nudity pictures on Halo 3 when they were just supposed to be in-game screenshots. I feel for the kids online who stumble across someone with that kind of picture.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I see what you mean. Yeah, stuff like arch in front of house (which was part of my idea), okay. Copying the whole town, not so good.
> 
> And for a future reference, try not to start or continue any arguments. I know you're not arguing with me, but try not to do it to anybody. Yeah, the user you told to "grow up" is rude in general, but even if they are being rude, just leave them alone. I'm sick of seeing copyright related topic being brought up here.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, do you have a dream town I can visit? I would like to see what you have done. I'm not gonna steal, but I just want to visit.



I don't have the dream suit yet :l but planning to get it soon (ish) I'll tell you my dream address once i have one XD my town isn't great but i have been working on the plaza so when you wake up you see lots of cedar trees


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hated when people posted nudity pictures on Halo 3 when they were just supposed to be in-game screenshots. I feel for the kids online who stumble across someone with that kind of picture.



Sometimes, kids are the culprit of nudity. Kids always think they're mature, but they're really immature when they try to use inappropriate content. The kids in South Park are very mature, but that doesn't mean the same is always true in real life. Being mature doesn't mean you can submit mature content. It means responsibility and behaving right.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hated when people posted nudity pictures on Halo 3 when they were just supposed to be in-game screenshots. I feel for the kids online who stumble across someone with that kind of picture.



Yea but tbh they were going to see those 'nudity pics' sooner or later. Lots of kids have easy access to p0rn sites and all that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Yea but tbh they were going to see those 'nudity pics' sooner or later. Lots of kids have easy access to p0rn sites and all that.



And I don't think it's their fault. Parents these days are educating their kids like that.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> And I don't think it's their fault. Parents these days are educating their kids like that.



and schools don't help... God when i walked past my old school the things i hear year 4-5 kids talk about i was so shocked, i didn't know that kinda rude stuff when i was that age! XD God thankful i have never seen anyone with a rude picture in acnl but the only the only "cheat" I know in the photo booth is the filter trick... hold L button for black and white and hold R button for a "senpia" toned picture... pretty cool!


----------



## Jhud (Feb 24, 2020)

It's naive to think that parents or school have any power over kid's actions. I remember being a kid. Once you go to school, you pretty much lose all respect and authority over your parents and teachers because all you want to do is impress your friends, or you have chosen someone else as an authority. Nowadays it's usually youtubers or other influencers but it was a thing with many other kinds of "idols" in the past. No matter how good the parent or teacher is, doesn't mean a kid will listen to them lol. Even if they act like they are listening they still think they know better. Because kids are humans with their own opinions too, even if they're often not the smartest. Also that thing with photo filters isn't a "cheat", more like an easter egg, since it's an intended function in the game.

I honestly don't think Dream Town stealing is that bad. There's little to no consequence to this since there is no actual "rating" system in the game. Yeah it is a bit sucky to get something somebody worked on for free but I doubt these people advertise these towns as their own, they usually just are too lazy to make their own town look nice so they take other's, and mostly use it for playing in it.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh, boy. That's a big necro there, Jhud... This thread is five years old.


----------

